
Why Haven’t We Automated Our Meetings Yet? - thibautdavoult
http://getsolid.io/blog/meeting-automation/
======
sharemywin
I always thought that it would be nice to dial a number and record a
transcript of the meeting.

Also, there are only so many kinds of meetings so have templates for agendas
could be useful. Status meetings, company/departmental meetings, company
notification meetings(manager tells employees about talking points and answers
questions), come to a decision meetings, kick off meetings, etc.

Also, some meetings could be done through other means. document with a
quiz(I'd rather read talking points then meet about them). Q/A documents.

